# True muscle Bike



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2019)

All this muscle bike needs is a 350 .... or a whizzer motor

Junkman


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 2, 2019)

No pic ?


----------



## Artweld (May 2, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> All this muscle bike needs is a 350 .... or a whizzer motor
> 
> Junkman



Pic pic?? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2019)

350 4 bolt main included 
LOL 
Junkman


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 2, 2019)

I said no,no,no, I dont smoke it no more `~


----------

